

Talking with a porn chat spammer, a lesson appears. - mootothemax
http://tbbuck.com/talking-with-a-porn-chat-spammer-a-lesson-appears/

======
studio816
Reading this article, a lesson appears: how to shamelessly promote a service
on hacker news.

------
ibudiallo
I didnt get it, what was the lesson ?

~~~
moepstar
Probably that their chat-system lacked a method of banning people.

